# ummmmm nothing better than Vin



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

*I was just sitting here at work thinking about movie stars.* 

And all i have to say is Vin Diesel Rocks my world!! 

He is the next best thing to cheat days and #$*...



*Oh and btw people...i GOT NEWS......* 


J'Bo will be training with J'Lo for the next 9 monthes. 

Beat that motha effas...her and richard gere (i call him Rich) will be shooting a film in Winnipeg for the next 9 monthes...J'Lo will be training at my gym...I have talked to the owner (my friend) of the gym and he said that she is going to be training early a.m. and so it looks like i am changing my workout schedule......


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

So a Jenny you like em bald mmmm,   did I mention that I am folicily challenged


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

there is nothing about Vin that i dont like....other than the fact that i dont know him 

bald
sexy voice
nice bod
sexy voice
nice bod
sexy voice
good actor
sexy voice
ummmmmm lips
nice ass
big arms
deep sexy voice

did i mention that he has a sexy voice...........

i wonder if his personality matches his looks...probably better that i dont know cause then he wouldnt look so good anymore.

if a guy is this hot...and he speaks it usually turns out to be bad...so i will keep my fantasy just like it is...


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

In my best forest gump accent        aww jen-ny,  we could be like peas and car-rots.   Gonna go eat now, brb


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

I got the ass part covered! Yes!


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2003)

> good actor



IMO  - He's good to look at but ACT    JMO


----------



## urso8up (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there is nothing about Vin that i dont like....other than the fact that i dont know him
> 
> bald
> ...





> _*i wonder if his personality matches his looks...probably better that i dont know cause then he wouldnt look so good anymore. *_


_*

I heard that he treats people like dirt like he is better then everyone  else.*_


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Perfect for J'Bo!!  Friggin' Perfect!!  

*picks up the phone..."hey, Vin? DaMayor...yeah yeah, we'll let that slide..don't worry about the loan. Listen, I've got this friend I was you to meet. Babe? Oh yeah, (wink wink) she's a Hottie!*


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Jenny Ive got your number ----I need to make you mine            -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Jenny dont change your number --------------------------------------    867-5309,   867-5309yine!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

You fell off the wall again, didn't you?


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Yes that is correct sir.  hooo raaa


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

It could be worse....I feel like the wall fell on me.  
Constant abuse from J'Bo, i guess.


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Thats one fine wall that could fall on me anytime,  high five!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 2, 2003)

Yes, but it is a rigid wall.


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Even better, a challenge just like a hard climb!!  Challenging, gruelling, scary, pushing your limits.  Then your at the top and it feels fuckin great!!!!!  No better feeling


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Jenny Ive got your number ----I need to make you mine            -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Jenny dont change your number --------------------------------------    867-5309,   867-5309yine!!



what are you talkin about?


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

DM your just a big effin cry baby....stand up and take it like a man or get outta dah kitchen.

Vin is the best.....he can treat me like shit anytime he wants....thats what muzzles are for....oh wait i like his voice....he is all that and a bag of chips therefore he can be high on himself....i will allow it.

Now go suck on your soother DM.


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

I gotta agree with ya J'Bo... Vin is a total babe... nothing on that man turns me off...

Though... I hate break it to ya... he's taken.

Here's proof 

LOL... yeah, Im a bit VIN-sane every now and then.  Gotta love paint shop, eh?

He wants me.... can ya tell?


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2003)

Vin gets me all hot & bothered


----------



## Tboy (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> what are you talkin about?



It's a song that was reeally popular "one hit wonder" here a while back (like 1980).  I can't believe you've never heard of it...

You must live a  really deprived life.


----------



## ZECH (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> It's a song that was reeally popular "one hit wonder" here a while back (like 1980).  I can't believe you've never heard of it...
> 
> You must live a  really deprived life.


She's too damn young to remember! Bawaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Tboy (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I still don't see what she see's in him????




Bro,  let me break this to you gently.  All the IM chicks dig the hot looking gay guys...   

This is something the IM guys have never been able to understand.  

Every time one of the ladies post a pic of some buff guy or talk about one, they all huddle around and giggle and drool all over the pics and discuss.   One of guys here allways has to step up and brave the estrogen filled thread and remind them,  That only  gay guys look hot and cool like that.

They always claim it's jealousy ,  But we know better...


----------



## ZECH (May 2, 2003)

yeah I knew that. But in the second post, you should have said "he's GAY!!"


----------



## Tboy (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> yeah I knew that. But in the second post, you should have said "he's GAY!!"



I didn't want to be the first one to say it... They get mean when you say that.


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> I gotta agree with ya J'Bo... Vin is a total babe... nothing on that man turns me off...
> 
> Though... I hate break it to ya... he's taken.
> ...



Taken hey.....not if we work'em hard enough....i think i am up for the challenge.....

p.s i refuse to believe it so i am not opening the link


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

gay? i dont think so...thats not what he was screaming, when i was with him last night.


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2003)

Just ignore these guys... they ALWAYS say every guy we ladies post pics of is gay... they are all so insecure


----------



## TXDeb (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> p.s i refuse to believe it so i am not opening the link



Well... if it consoles you at all... the only thing you'll find at that link is my own obsession with vin and too much time on my hands in paint shop... its a pic of ME and Vin!

Besides...  Briget Neilson snagged Sly Stallone by sending a nude pic of herself to his hotel room with her name and phone number printed on the back.....  Hrm.... anybody know Vin's room number???  Im sure once he sees that pic he will know we were meant to be together!!!


----------



## sawheet (May 2, 2003)

Umm I am related to Vin, ya thats it hes my um  ya cousin  my name is  Vin Unleaded and I have a  mm  ya a larger penis than him so there!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 2, 2003)

You gay too???


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2003)

LMAO at DG

TX= that is a great pic of you and him...your both quite the lookers. I will fight you for him.... Just jokes we can share. Room number hey....naked pics...hummm


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

Sunday i watched 2 Vin movies back to back. Awww the scenery..Cant remember what the movies were about..but ohh the scenery...


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2003)

J'Bo....darlin...always knew you had taste!!!!

Vin facts as of Interview in latest Hottie Mag:
* Single...looking for a lady who is strong within herself and likes to have fun...yep!!!
* Used to be a bouncer at a couple of hot nightspots in LA (If I'm correct) but was always cutting up the dancefloor with the ladies and ripping off his work shirts at their request...nice boy!!!!
* Has a twin brother...but is the complete opposite...dweeb!!!
* Was always into bodybuilding...cos thats how you get the hot girls!!!
* Hasnt let fame get to him.....unlike gossip.....he is one of the boys and loves fast cars...and faster ladies!!!

Girl......I sit and watch Tripple X....and The Fast and The Furious back to back time and time again.....the first movie he was in...Sci-fi....cant quite remember the name at this late stage of the night...but the bod was what caught my eye!!!!  Pause button.... as he takes his T-shirt off.......ermmmmm...cold shower now please!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> J'Bo....darlin...always knew you had taste!!!!
> 
> Vin facts as of Interview in latest Hottie Mag:
> ...



*single...me too
*cuttin on the dance floor...nothing better than a man that can dance...usually means that he is good in the sack
*twin brother...well i have a sister to keep him company
*bodybuiding....well thats a given
*fast ladies.... thats perrrrrrrrrfect grrrr.

See we were meant to be together...he will be mine...oh yes he will be mine....i got that from mr.gov......OOOOOHHHHHHHHH my fav Vin movie has got to be boiler room...........................oh my lord i need a cold shower too.

Es= your the best...but i would fight you for Vin...haha  babe


----------



## esmerelda (May 6, 2003)

Fight not girl.......I'm purely after a hot and heavy one night stand.....something that I can look back on when Im old and grey and give my grandchildren something to be stunned at!!!!

LUST......pure......unadulterated.....LUST......Mark Vincent.....aka Vin Diesel!!!!  To think someone had to hover over that body and hand apply those tattoos he had in Tripple X..........hmmmm new career move coming up!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Bro,  let me break this to you gently.  All the IM chicks dig the hot looking gay guys...
> 
> This is something the IM guys have never been able to understand.
> ...



This thread almost went a full page before someone brought up the gay issue ...  ... you guys must be slacking, as it's usually the first comment that comes up.


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> This thread almost went a full page before someone brought up the gay issue ...  ... you guys must be slacking, as it's usually the first comment that comes up.


Notice how we continue to ignore the comments, too


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

yep ...


----------



## CourtQueen (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> * Single...looking for a lady who is strong within herself and likes to have fun...yep!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

oh my god...did you just insult Vin?

please tell me that was not an insult.

as for the one night stand Es, thats cool but i could see myself having 120432859865 night stands with that hotty.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 6, 2003)

Actually - NO
Just doing the normal bitch about tall guys being with short chicks..... (fuqing annoying)  Or the hot guys with the anorexia head cases .....


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

Vin is so Hot... I'd let him join in with me and fade


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

i love this thread...its filled with chicks....all the sausages don't even want to look in here...no one can compare to Vin......

Yes...the reason tall guys want to be with short chicks is because #1 they are closer to the goods and #2 they feel like they over power them....as for the skinny bitches...Vin likes them buff...but the guys that like those skinny model chicks....well i dont know...again because they feel like the big protecters....plus they dont want to ever say that there chicks can lift as much as them.... i am so glad Vin isnt like that....haha.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 6, 2003)

No shit!
At least Arnold went for brains!


----------



## Niacin (May 6, 2003)

Anybody wanna guess what Vin's measurements are?   Not that I'm a Vin wannabe, or anything. 

Oh, and J'Bo, I'd pay good money for a real life pic of JLo's ass with a tape measure in the frame.    

Max


----------



## J'Bo (May 6, 2003)

Oh give me 5 years and i'll find out his measurements....all his measurements...

As for the J'Lo thang...you better find some money quick cause July is coming fast and we are gonna be training together....maybe i will just wear one of those richard simons type bodysuits except with a tape measure down the sides instead of organs and i will run beside her on the tread mill.

How much you gonna pay for pics of her and i together...NAKED!!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> there is nothing about Vin that i dont like....other than the fact that i dont know him
> 
> bald
> ...


fits me to a T. admit it JBo, come on tell everybody here at IM the truth....


----------



## DFINEST (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Notice how we continue to ignore the comments, too



So......He's still Fuq'n gay.....

And most probably can kick ALL of our A$$e$

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> How much you gonna pay for pics of her and i together...NAKED!!!




How about just a pic of YOU naked 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

Dfinest....as for your comment as you have known others have made it and we just ignore them...be a little more original...gay...thats not what he was saying last night..


----------



## Tboy (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats not what he was saying last night..



I can't figure out if you dreamed about him last night?  Or you've named your "battery powered man" Vin?


----------



## DaMayor (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> fits me to a T. admit it JBo, come on tell everybody here at IM the truth....





BWHAAAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAAAAA! 
*TANK  DEISEL!?*  You're killin' me ,man!


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> How much you gonna pay for pics of her and i
> together...NAKED!!!



throw in Mrs. NT and I'm sure I have more than enough.


----------



## Tank316 (May 7, 2003)

hey i look dam good in my easter ears


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> *single...me too
> *cuttin on the dance floor...nothing better than a man that can dance...usually means that he is good in the sack
> **twin brother...well i have a sister to keep him company*
> ...



  now that's what I'm accustomed to hearing   ... each comment indicates more than one ...


----------



## TXDeb (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TX= that is a great pic of you and him...your both quite the lookers. I will fight you for him.... Just jokes we can share. Room number hey....naked pics...hummm



Thanks... I have another one I'm trying to put myself into... just cant seem to hit that position by myself... need a person to pose with me  

thanks for the compliment... we'd make a cute couple, eh?

Fight for him... damn straight I would!


----------



## Tboy (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> hey i look dam good in my easter ears




 You'll never make a Playboy Bunny.


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

dream about Vin? do i like mayo? is Dave a post whore?

posing with you and Vin TX...damn rights....sounds like a date to me 

P.S nice ears Tank...no wonder you hear everything..


----------



## Tank316 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> You'll never make a Playboy Bunny.


i know, my chest is to big!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

well bigger than mine anyways...but thats not hard to do.


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> I gotta agree with ya J'Bo... Vin is a total babe... nothing on that man turns me off...
> 
> Though... I hate break it to ya... he's taken.
> ...


OMG.......how the hell did I miss this thread, good one J'bo ..........great pic Deb........he's HOT HOT HOT    

Lucky J'bo, you get to work out with JLo, where do you live girl


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

He's got nice big hands too........um hmmmm


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Oh yeah... total Babe O Rama!

I like guys on bikes though...


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

Here you go J'bo..............


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Oh yeah... total Babe O Rama!
> 
> I like guys on bikes though...


I love that............riding on that, ummmmm mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Here you go J'bo..............


Damn, I didn't realize that pic would be sooooooo smalllll..........

How did you get yours on there Deb???????


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

NO vin diesel thread is complete without this pic...

Ladies... hold on to your thongs! 






Oh YEAH!!!

Katie, it's uploaded at some webspace... so I linked it in with the


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Yup... im honestly VINsane!


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

J'Bo, are you asking J'Lo for booty-enlarging excersize tips?


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> NO vin diesel thread is complete without this pic...
> 
> Ladies... hold on to your thongs!
> ...


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> NO vin diesel thread is complete without this pic...
> 
> Ladies... hold on to your thongs!
> ...


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OH SHIT I LIKE THIS ONE
> 
> uhm... gotta go home and see fade now


----------



## katie64 (May 14, 2003)

Gawd, I love that V-line..................Where's J'bo, she's missing all this.............


----------



## Blieb (May 14, 2003)

I saw a thing once ... I should dig it up ... Vin used to be a skinny pussy punk doing break dancing videos!


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

I saw that haha


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OMG.......how the hell did I miss this thread, good one J'bo ..........great pic Deb........he's HOT HOT HOT
> 
> Lucky J'bo, you get to work out with JLo, where do you live girl



I live in Winnipeg and Richard Gere and J'Lo decided to do the flick here instead of Toronto...they will be here for 9 months..

OMG i think i just exploded....................i bow to the Vin god.........DID YOU PEOPLE SEE THAT PHOTO ABOVE? I can die a happy woman now....thank you thank you...

gotta go and fetch me some AA's....


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I love that............riding on that, ummmmm mmmmmmmmmm




Oh my god i cant take this....this is way too good....i would not eat carbs for the rest of my life if i had JUST ONE NIGHT....thats all baby one night.


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

holy i have to post again....that pic was in here like 4 times....showers........oh i cant even see right now................hail Queen TXDEB.................i love you..........thank you thank you.....and to think i was working out when all this was going on....thats it i have blown a fuse..............................i am offically HORNED OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

BTW if anyone has seen this poster anywhere....i would pay MAJOR bucks for it...................................................................who needs porn anymore....k i am outta control right now


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Here's another lil present for ya J'Bo






And the shower pic... that was in a magazine... you can find the whole page here   I dont have the rest of the article


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

who needs the article when you have a pic of Vin naked.....oh did i thank you yet? i gotta find that mag.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Blieb *_
> I saw a thing once ... I should dig it up ... Vin used to be a skinny pussy punk doing break dancing videos!



YES!  I saw that!  It was totally hilarious.

Here's Vin as a toddler and in high school ... which was about the time he was break dancing.


----------



## TXDeb (May 14, 2003)

Yes... you did thank me!  you even hailed me as Queen Deb!


----------



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

i did not need to see those pics.....i still luvem...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

bump again again again and again for ss and i to drool on all day


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

hey all the pics are gone  deb bring them back


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

Vin Diesel cant act for shitttttt..........and he pretty much played himself out too fast just like Sylvester Stalone,,

and im still trying to figure out,,, is he black, asian-black, mixed, middle eastern, mexican,,,,, i read somewhere that he doesnt want to give it away......

sounds like michael jackson


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

first of all dont effin come in my thread and dis Vin  

second of all you must be what? 18 or something? 

thirdly who gives a shit what he is.

fourth point is.....we dont care about wether he can act or not.....when you look that good you dont even have to act cause the scenes just roll by.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Well said J


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

1.  hahahahha,,,, your thread,,,,,im going to leave that one alone.

2.  im 22

3.  mooother fooocker cant act, period.  

4.  he is ashamed of his own race,,, needs to come out of the closet.

5.  they need to stop giving him lines, because his acting ability is right up there with keanu reeves and reese weatherspoon.

6.  peace, much love


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey LeVan, you might as well do this......


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

i am going to leave Vin Diesel alone........couple of years from now no one will remember his name.  likes of Al Pacino, Jack Nicholson and Anthony Hopkins will live in movie history forever !

peace


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> 1.  hahahahha,,,, your thread,,,,,im going to leave that one alone.
> *good  *
> 2.  im 22
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> i am going to leave Vin Diesel alone........couple of years from now no one will remember his name.  likes of Al Pacino, Jack Nicholson and Anthony Hopkins will live in movie history forever !
> 
> peace


your right no one will remember him cause he will be at my place cleaning my pool and serving ss and i drinks all day


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

lack of dick J. Bo ????? because i see you talking a lot about toys and shit,,, so it must be.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh l-  now you just need to stop talking, you are really pissing me off, and that is hard to do.........so seriously stop talking because you are acting like you are in high school, not college or the adult world.


----------



## LeVAN (Jul 16, 2003)

anyway,,,,,,im leaving.  i have a team meeting for my research methods class.  

much love
peace


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2003)

ss...come on we have to be sympathetic to those who are less fortunate then us  

lack of dick....yes perhaps...cause i dont choose any old dick to chew on....perhaps you have agression because no one has ever been with you


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

J I am so dissecting this thread tonight  LOL  Picutures of him are going everywhere!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeVAN *_
> anyway,,,,,,im leaving.  i have a team meeting for my research methods class.
> 
> much love
> peace






what he really is doing........................................................................................i have a team building meeting at Mc donalds, my new manager Stuart has some new ideas for marketing french fries.  Stuart is soo cool and mature for a 16 y/o.  I really enjoy mopping the floor for him.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah we need to keep this thread bumped til I can memorize it  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yes and we need those effin pics back from deb


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah get those puppies back!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 17, 2003)

i shit on vin diesel !!!!

he definitely cant act for shiTTTT and he's body isnt any differenet from any other black dude !


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

waa haa, asomeone is jealous


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

oh my here we go again ss. 

if you have nothing nice to post....dont post it. you jealous freak.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

just kidding  LOL, i know he can't act but he is hot so who cares, NOT I!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

my thoughts, but am too hyper to type  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i dont care either.
he wont be in the movies long anyways.
we have plans to move to hawaii and raise our 3 children.
i just have to email him the final plans once they are made


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> J'Bo will be training with J'Lo for the next 9 monthes.



I cannot stand Jennifer Lopez, she is stuck up snobby bitch and if I found out she was training at my gym I would make sure I trained at a different time.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I want to be in that wedding    and videos of the honey moon


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

prince....oh brother. she is a sweetheart. just because she wasnt impressed by your flasher routine doesnt mean she is a bitch prince. 

ss. you are my bridesmaid babe. and i wont make you wear a hidious dress either. a red dress of your choice babe. as for the honeymoon videos.....WELL OF COURSE. just in case he doesnt stick around long i can use them as valuable tools


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Score!!!!!!!  I think she is hot by the way prince!!!!  Her and brittany spears


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> prince....oh brother. she is a sweetheart. just because she wasnt impressed by your flasher routine doesnt mean she is a bitch prince.



I have heard about her demands for accomodating her, such as painting her hotel room white before she gets there, and many other rediculous requests, that's all I need to know.

I have also seen her on interviews and she's about as deep as a spit puddle. As far as Ben, well he's just another toy that she will soon tire of.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

well i geuss you and i would not get along then....i would ask for the room to be painted white if it was puke brown too. you really shouldnt read tabloids though. you are more intelligent then that. judging someone based on an article? thats just weird. i have no idea she may be a bitch. never met her so i wont judge. although i think that she is beautiful and if i had the money she did then i would be picky because being famous (i am sure) is not all that its cracked up to be....people judge you before they even meet you....and that in my opinion is sad. 

i still love you though. just not the way you think. 

plus interviews are set by the shows manager and if you are talking about barbies or something trivial how deep can one go?

as for Ben well i am sure that relationships in Hollywood arent easy and everyone has realtionship issues.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: ummmmm nothing better than Vin*



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I cannot stand Jennifer Lopez, she is stuck up snobby bitch and if I found out she was training at my gym I would make sure I trained at a different time.



How do you know she is snobby?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

told you why nt.....cause he flashed her and she ignored him


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Doesn't deal well with rejection i guess  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

I like J'Lo for the same reason I like Madonna... strong women that know what they want and work like hell to get it!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

morning BF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey SS!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

how are your classes going, I am done with chem class tonight, then party time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

bf....wheres your back avi?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

we need our tripplets


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> bf....wheres your back avi?


I got tired of looking at it and getting depressed about how much further I have to go


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

well maybe we should do another avi.
you pick babe.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Only thing I can think of is calves... certainly not ready to show my tummy yet!

Got any other ideas???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

how about side ass


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i geuss you and i would not get along then....


If you're a snob like her, probably not.




> i would ask for the room to be painted white if it was puke brown too.


Do you really think the types of rooms she stays in (several thousand dollar per night penthouses) are "puke brown"?




> you really shouldnt read tabloids though. you are more intelligent then that.


I do not make a habit of reading any tabloids, in fact I believe I heard this on E. Barbara Walters even asked J'Lo the same question in her interview.




> judging someone based on an article? thats just weird.


I am not judging on just an article, it's based on interviews, and other sources, as well as her past.




> i have no idea she may be a bitch. never met her so i wont judge.


Then why did you say she was a "sweetheart"? How do you know? I thought you were going to be working out with her?




> although i think that she is beautiful and if i had the money she did then i would be picky because being famous (i am sure) is not all that its cracked up to be....people judge you before they even meet you....and that in my opinion is sad.


If you do not want to be judged and have your personal life open to the world you should not get into show business, it goes along with it. I think everyone knows this before they get into this career.




> plus interviews are set by the shows manager and if you are talking about barbies or something trivial how deep can one go?


I do not understand what you're saying here...questions are asked and they answer, you get get a pretty good idea of the type of person they are or are not.




> as for Ben well i am sure that relationships in Hollywood arent easy and everyone has realtionship issues.


You're probably correct, and that is exactly why a famous person should not get together with someone that is in the same business, it never lasts, or very rarely. I was not talking about a relationship having issues, I am talking about J'lo and the fact that she will continue to jump from one guy to the next.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I am not judging on just an article, it's based on interviews, and other sources, as well as her past.



As it always goes, it's an opinion you have and are entitled to.  I guess I just find it difficult to make any type of opinions of someone I haven't met in person.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you're a snob like her, probably not.
> 
> J=i am not a snob....and i dont think that she would be either...jmo
> ...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 17, 2003)

girls in these forums are either too fucking stupid sense birth ,,,,, or have become so from all the steroids and such they are taking...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

ok, you want to be like that, see what kind of response you will get, we all have4 fun here, so back the freak up.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i dont understand what he just typed  can you decode it for me SS?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

basically said we are all dumb girls and have been since we were born or are dumb from too many steroids.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

did he say that i take steroids  beautiful i have been training for 2 years hoping that someone would think i looked big enough to have done roids. so thanks. 

let me geuss your about 130lbs, 6'1 soaking wet 

it amazes me how many men are jealous of Vin.....doesnt it amaze you SS


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

and btw yes i was dumb when i was born.....but then again i thought that everyone was


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

That leaves me out (& I suspect all the other IM ladies)... I've never done steroids 

What is it with the freaks this week anyway???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL, I love how you look at this, oh yeah J you are HUGE!!!!  And if I was that strong I would never have to have a guy around, well except for one use  LOL

I have no idea why they are, men are so INSECURE


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah sorry dude, you have been the wrong forums around here  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I would never have to have a guy around, well except for one use  LOL



squashing bugs for you?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That leaves me out (& I suspect all the other IM ladies)... I've never done steroids
> 
> What is it with the freaks this week anyway???



they were brought in with the wind.....cause all they are comprised of is dirt. thats where the term "dirt bag" came about.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

True, bugs, spiders and snakes


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

AHHHHHHH  I justy ate and am still HUNGRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

I ain't squashing on any damn snakes...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

I think it was the same guy as yesterday under a different name.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

me too! oh wait! I still have chicken to eat! Wanna share? Grilled it myself...prettydamn good with my grill, if I do say so...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

weirdos.

anyways he may have an obssesion with Vin and is upset cause he doesnt play for the same team.

Jen Diesel sounds like a really nice name


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I would love to share it, i am so hungry have been hungry for like weeks now  LOL

Man I must be blonde, you are so smart NT, bigballega(georgia)  wasn't that where he said he was from under the other name, atalnta or something like that and at UGA?  He is such a dumbass


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

vinny and jenny..sitting in a tree...k i s s i n g..first comes luv..then comes....

aww..how cute!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

I let it soak in beer for 6 hours...very tender..tasty..burned off the rest...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

ok just killed it with the beer  LOL  Wait no that sounds GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

it is....about to have it now..gotta go up and nuke it...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Well fine then, I am going to sit here and enjoy my water WAHOO!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

we were kissing in that tree mike.....we were shaking all the apples off  then came the 4 karots....then came the 2.6 billion dollar house....then comes.................hehehe.

that tickles. 




k i am seriously going mental here.....i need to go home NOW!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

I second that ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I am home and trust me not that exciteg, need some company over here


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

ok...I think the 2.6 BILLION dollar home is pushing it..just a tad?


home..to the hammock....hmm.....you getting nice breezes up there?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

breezes tickle...not wait everything tickles right now 

yes i am gonna go home relax for 1.4 sec on my hammock/swing and then head to the gym and then eat and then ...... and then finish a couple hours of work and then have a shower and then ....... and then ........sleep


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow your nights sounds like mine    I have check books to balance, try and find out what all the poses look like, oh yeah take a final so wish me luck............and then i get to play i am being rewarded


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

good luck!

1.4secs? Dang! You really have that time management stuff down!

What's for dinner?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

dinner.....mmmm. i made a pot roast yesterday with yams and celery.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
i am so hungry.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

sounds good....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

THANK YOU!!!!  I will practice now    are the same poses as i will be doing for the turns, oh you are hot by the way    and thank you thank you thank you


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

no prob babe. i am getting excited about my photoshoot too.
just went through my may's pics and i cant wait to do more.
we are doing some in the gym, in a wheat field, in the water, sand dunes, and on the street.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

oh i can't wait to see you will be awesome!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks.
the photographer wants to do some shots with me just in beads  i dont really know how thats gonna work


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

wheat field? hmm..cow girl images....gonna wear te cowgirl hat?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yes....cowgirl hat and chaps


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

hmmm..you said chaps....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

assless chaps  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yes assless chaps
just cheeks pokin out 
and a black leather bikini top


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

giddy up!
how 'bout some spurs? That would be great!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

no but some strong rope :eyebrows: sawheet is letting me borrow his rope


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

that'll do....just nicely!


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

Got em back J'bo... was cleanin up my webspace and forgot they were linked here!

Sorry!


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

and here's another one for ya....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

ok deb you are my fav person now i love that picture


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

oh man.... go back a few pages.... theres one of him in the shower!!!


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> NO vin diesel thread is complete without this pic...
> 
> Ladies... hold on to your thongs!
> ...


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> Oh yeah... total Babe O Rama!
> 
> I like guys on bikes though...


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TXDeb *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXDeb (Jul 17, 2003)

Of course... this one is my FAVE!  He wants me, can ya tell??? LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks Deb 

told you the shower one was good SS....who needs batteries when you got these pics


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh you are there hottie!!!  I have a favorite one.....................................ALL OF THEM!!!  He He I am taking my computer to bed with me.


----------



## LAM (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not hating on your man Vin J'Bo but I've seen him around town.  the man needs to squat his legs are twigs...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

ha ha i don't care they would fit nice around me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

legs? he has legs?  legs are so overrated


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

They are only good to hold him up to come get me


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

if he had no legs it wouldnt matter....then he could just lay in bed all day and eat desert


----------



## david (Jul 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dinner.....mmmm. i made a pot roast yesterday with yams and celery.......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> i am so hungry.




No mayonnaise??  Or, crappy Kikkoman marinade?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

mayo and kikkoman are my main sources of nutrition


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

Main sources of Nutrition.... nice... 

Anyway, I'm sure you'd be in heaven with mayo all over Vin Diesel.....  Vin's OK or "god" in all the ladies on IM.com but the mayo has go to *GO!*


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

i would give up mayo for Vin  but not the kikkoman!


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

What do you use Kikkoman for besides Asian food??

It's not like you eat it every day!!!!  Or do you??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

yes. i eat for my breakfast and i eat it for my lunch. if i had a hundred kikkomans i eat them all at once


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

2 more posts to beat dave


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

there...done...hehe.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 20, 2003)

HI J!!!!!!  Ok wish me luck I am off to make up my own leg workout since I couldnt; pull one out of butthead  LOL  kidding about the butt head thing


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey SS


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 20, 2003)

HI  Oh Yeah everyone is here but I am leaving    Going to do legs and then off to a country concert outside  YEAH!!!!  SO have a wonderful evening ladies


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

I like country music too... who are you seeing?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah, who did you see?
How w as the leg workout?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Leg workout thought I was going to die, did drop set leg press, ass started cramping then legs started cramping and then could not walk!!!!!!!  Oh Concert was awesome, saw Dirk's Bently, Aaron Tippin, Jo Dee Masina, and Clay Walker!!

Oh BF someone else likes it I am so happy


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

um..I like it...sometimes...do do the whole huge wanna be bal buckles, or boots or anything..but I like the music....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah I am not into the whole cowboy things but the music is the best, either makes you super happy or super sad, or sometimnes in between


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I do like the more upbeat stuff...too many ballads turns me off...


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

But no worries I love everything, 50 cent I am loving right now, Ashanti, the new MEtallica, Michelle Branch, I love it all!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

most of it..if it has a good beat and can listen to it...rap..not to big into


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

ok rap not a good description, but some of it, more of the hip hop/rap, the stuff that has a beat and you can dance too I LOVE THAT!!  I always am dancing in my car  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I have to usually tint the windows in my car..as I seem to think I am the 6th and invisible member of NSYNC..

It is a bit difficult to do those spin manuevers in the truck AND sing aliong at the same time!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh Burner you crack me up and by the way that is one of the funnest concerts I have ever been to!!!!!!!!  LOL  Hey I am like the missing person in everyones band and I don't have airconditioning so everyone on the freeway gets to hear me sing  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

what, NSYNC? I watched a behind the scense thing with them. I didn't realize how hard it was for them to do what they do. Not only do they do the music selection, they have to absoloutly know the lyrics..(helps) learn the choreography..put it all together and be able to dance AND still sing....
I could 't do it. I might be able to do a Burner, unplugged..but not the whole thing.


I have this rendition of: You've lost that loving feeling  by the Righteous Brothers (top gun sound track) that just kills Kristen. It is semi serious mixed with lounge act.....


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 21, 2003)

LOL video tape it and I want to see    Oh I do some killer christina aguilara!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

sorry...I on;y do lounge act..live....

You going to 'Vegas? We might be afterall!
see me then..performing once, pool side!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

WHAT burner you said that you werent going to VEGAS.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

between the two of you, JBoa nd Burner, we don't know from one day to the next.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

most likely not..ut..if this loan goes thru...Kristen is actually wanting to go too..so she said she'd put in 1/2!
Might get to meet up afterall!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2003)

very cool. cant wait to meet her.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

that would be cool ... if she's putting in half, then it wouldn't cost you that much ... the Excalibur we're staying at for the first part of the week is only 50 per night!  For a Thursday to Sunday that only 75 per person!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I better get crackin on that...ahem..cardio!
After she smoked me going up that mountian..I HAVE to do cardio!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that would be cool ... if she's putting in half, then it wouldn't cost you that much ... the Excalibur we're staying at for the first part of the week is only 50 per night!  For a Thursday to Sunday that only 75 per person!


well..I was thinking luxor too.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

I can't imagine airfare is that much from where you are ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

prob not. PM'd u


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

the Luxor is kinds wierd ... thurs = $130 fri= $140 and sat = $160

you're still only looking at $215 per person.


----------

